

The Moat, the Millions and the $50 Timex Watch - doh
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/01/magazine/the-moat-the-millions-and-the-50-timex-watch.html

======
pmoods
Very interesting post and worth the time reading but don't judge me when I
ask... did he have alligators in his moat?

